# FR: elle a vu récompensé/récompenser le film



## Dupon

Here is a sentence:
Cette ceremonie des oscars a enfin vu _récompensé_ _le film francais Le mozart des pickpockets.
_
I think _récompensé _is an "adj. attribut" of the object "_le film._..", 
but why its position is before the object?In most cases, it should be:
verb+object+adj. attribut, but why here can be:verb+adj.attribut+object?

Can I also say: 
Cette ceremonie des oscars a enfin vu _le film francais Le mozart des pickpockets récompensé._

Thank you~~~


----------



## anne-kate

It's before the object because the object is quite long. But you can also put it at the end of the sentence, it's correct.

a-k


----------



## Dupon

Merci beaucoup~~~


----------



## janpol

Cette cérémonie des oscars a enfin vu  _le film francais Le mozart des pickpockets récompensé. (le film a été récompensé)_
_ou_
Cette cérémonie des oscars a enfin vu _récompenser_ _le film francais Le mozart des pickpockets. (le jury a récompensé le film)


_


----------



## Dupon

Thank you,
I know such structure: voir+inf.
Cette cérémonie des oscars a enfin vu _récompenser __le film francais Le mozart des pickpockets. (le jury a récompensé le film)_

But do you mean: the structure of "voir+attribut+cod" is wrong, attribut can not be put before cod? Only "voir+cod+attribut" is right?
I am a little confused...
Cette ceremonie des oscars a enfin vu _récompensé_ _le film francais Le mozart des pickpockets_


----------



## janpol

je dirais que "Cette cérémonie des oscars a enfin vu _récompensé __le film francais "Le Mozart des pickpockets" ne convient pas, ne serait-ce qu'à cause de la confusion entre récompensé et récompenser_
_d'autres avis ?_


----------



## anne-kate

Pour ma part, je ne vois pas ce qui pose problème dans cette phrase: "Cette cérémonie des oscars a enfin vu récompensé le film francais "Le Mozart des pickpockets".

a-k


----------



## Keith Bradford

Isn't there a very different meaning between the two ???

_J'ai vu le film récompensé à Cannes = Le film a été récompensé à Cannes en 2005 et je l'ai vu hier à Lannion._
_J'ai vu le film récompenser à Cannes = J'étais à Cannes au moment où le film à été récompensé et j'ai vu la cérémonie_.

Am I right?


----------



## Oddmania

Um, je me demande si _Vu + participe passé _est correcte  J'ai certainement tort, mais j'ai un doute.

Dirait-on plutôt _Elle s'est vu offrir_ (infinitif) ou _Elle s'est vu offert_ (participe passé) ? Offrir, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## anne-kate

1/se voir
▫ (Employé comme semi-auxil.) Elle s'est vue contrainte à renoncer (un sujet, donc accord du p. p.), elle fut, elle se trouva contrainte. Elle s'est vu refuser l'entrée du club, on lui a refusé l'entrée (deux sujets, pas d'accord).

2/Voir… (avec un compl. suivi de l'inf.). « Il croyait voir quelqu'un venir à lui » (Hugo). 

3/Voir… (et attribut). 
On voudrait les voir revenus » (Michelet). Je voudrais bien le voir parti.

"Cette cérémonie des oscars a enfin vu récompensé le film francais "Le Mozart des pickpockets". (ou 'Cette cérémonie des oscars a enfin vu le film francais "Le Mozart des pickpockets" récompensé'.)

Ne diriez-vous pas que cette phrase fonctionne comme le cas n°3?

a-k


----------



## Oddmania

anne-kate said:


> 1/se voir
> ▫ (Employé comme semi-auxil.) Elle s'est vue contrainte à renoncer (un sujet, donc accord du p. p.), elle fut, elle se trouva contrainte. Elle s'est vu refuser l'entrée du club, on lui a refusé l'entrée (deux sujets, pas d'accord).
> 
> 2/Voir… (avec un compl. suivi de l'inf.). « Il croyait voir quelqu'un venir à lui » (Hugo).
> 
> 3/Voir… (et attribut).
> On voudrait les voir revenus » (Michelet). Je voudrais bien le voir parti.
> 
> "Cette cérémonie des oscars a enfin vu récompensé le film francais "Le Mozart des pickpockets". (ou 'Cette cérémonie des oscars a enfin vu le film francais "Le Mozart des pickpockets" récompensé'.)
> 
> Ne diriez-vous pas que cette phrase fonctionne comme le cas n°3?
> 
> a-k




Dans ce cas, oui, peut-être, même si, pour moi, *On voudrait les voir partir/revenir* sonne beaucoup plus naturel


----------



## anne-kate

Je dirais qu'il y a une petite nuance de sens ( dans l'image que cela suggère) entre :

On voudrait les voir partir.
et 
On voudrait les voir partis.

a-k


----------



## janpol

> _1 - J'ai vu le film récompensé à Cannes = Le film a été récompensé à Cannes en 2005 et je l'ai vu hier à Lannion.
> 2 - J'ai vu le film récompenser à Cannes = J'étais à Cannes au moment où le film à été récompensé et j'ai vu la cérémonie_.


1 - le film récompensé  = on peut voir un adjectif épithète dans cette phrase : j'ai vu le film qui a été récompensé (celui qui a obtenu la palme)
2 - J'ai vu le film récompenser à Cannes  = je dirais plutôt :  J'ai vu  récompenser le film à Cannes 
ces deux phrases me semblent s'éloigner de celles du fil.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux phrases d'origine sont possibles, mais il y a bien une nuance entre les deux !

_Cette cérémonie a enfin vu récompens*er* le film Y_ → C'est un infinitif, donc une action.
_Cette cérémonie a enfin vu récompens*é* le film Y_ → C'est un participe passé, donc un état. (Ce tour est possible, mais il est maladroit dans ce contexte-ci au vu du sens.)

Voici un autre exemple où la différence de sens est sans doute plus flagrante :

_Ces murs ont vu le roi mourir.
Ces murs ont vu le roi mort.
_


----------



## janpol

Merci, Maître Capello.


----------



## Dupon

Maître Capello said:


> Cette cérémonie a enfin vu récompens*er* le film Y[/I] → C'est un infinitif, donc une action.


Actually in this kind of structure, the subject of "_récompens*er*_" is omitted?


----------

